# Where can I get a single portafilter basket for Izzo Pompeii (54mm I think).



## Velobee (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi. My next Pompeii question. The machine I bought has two double baskets and they are so deep that it is hard to get the tamp right using a small enough amount of coffee. I need a single basket but I can't see anything on bella barista ( they don't seem over helpful and I don't know of any other izzo dealers in UK)

i believe the portafilter is 54mm - any suggestions?

thanks

Andy


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

andy, no one uses single baskets. with the is being 54 mm it means that the baskets are deeper. You just need to learn to tamp and grind correctly to suit your baskets mate. Forget singles......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try here ?

Third way down. Dalla corte and izzo group?

Need to check with them if it fits

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/ims_filter_baskets.html


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Are you sure its 54mm? I thought it was the standard group used on the Londinium, Bosco, etc

Nobody uses single baskets, pretty much every cafe uses a double as standard for espresso or milk drinks. If you must offer a single then just use a twin spout PF to split the drink.

If the coffee is sitting too low in the bakset, then you aren't using enough coffee. You should aim to be dosing around 18g for a double, sounds like you arent using anywhere near enough coffee.


----------



## Velobee (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks.. I know these people and I will be in Glasgow on Friday. Might as well take the portafilter in then


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

IMS produce single and double baskets for IZZO machines

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/ims_filter_baskets.html


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

On a 54 mm basket, it is quite usual to fill and tamp hard. You need to play. My mate with a cafe uses la slap which are v54 mm and he doses at 18 gems for a double. Please forget singles, you are looking at this incorrectly!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Also worth pointing out, if your grinder is dialled in to produce a double shot (double basket) you cant just use that same setting for a single basket, it wouldn't extract correctly.

Another reason why cafes don't use single baskets.


----------



## Velobee (Oct 24, 2014)

Grinding very fine and using plenty of coffee. It's coming out too strong, which is why I am looking for the single basket.

Having said this, I am still playing with the machine and I have another two weeks to get it right before it goes into the trailer


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Velobee said:


> Grinding very fine and using plenty of coffee. It's coming out too strong, which is why I am looking for the single basket.
> 
> Having said this, I am still playing with the machine and I have another two weeks to get it right before it goes into the trailer


What dose is going into the basket in grams, and what dose is coming out?

What coffee are you using, and what is the roast date?

What grinder do you have?

I don't mean this in a bad way at all so please don't take it that way, but I suspect you just arent used to the drinks it's producing. If I was served a single as default I'd ask for a refund.

If you answer the above questions we can get any problems sorted for you though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

you need to set some parameters. to set it up, weigh 18 gems into a container. put that into the basket. Stick some scales and a cup under the spout, and you are looking at 18gm plus 60^ as an end result in 25 to 30 seconds A lever chucks in a few different parameters on its own. If the extraction is too fast or too slow, adjust the grind, until eventually you get in the ballpark of 29 gems.

As aaronb asked, what is your grinder and hat coffee are you using. If the coffee is not fresh, meaning less than a month old you will never pull a shot from it. we need more info to help you!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Nothing wrong with single backets imho: Some coffee drinkers just don't like their brains blown out by superstrength rocketfuel espresso.

Any E61 filter basket will fit the Izzo.


----------



## Velobee (Oct 24, 2014)

I am not yet measuring the dose, I guess I need to organise some scales. The grinder I am using is a Wega Max ( cheapskate I know!) it doesn't work well for the portafilter, which is too deep - I removed the brace that positions the portafilter. I am tamping hard and the coffee starts by trickling from one side. I do have another grinder which is old but takes the portafilter fine - it's in the shed so I will get back to you with the make.

the coffee is sainsbury fair trade espresso, but I am looking for recommendations that I can order. Locally there are two (expensive) roasters; Artisan coffee in edinburgh and Steampunk in NorthBerwick. They date their roasts

i know I have answered none of your questions. When I get the info on dosage in and out I can message you - the help is appreciated

Andy


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Put crap in, get crap out. You'll never make a nice coffee with the sainsburys.

Artisan roast is well respected.

You could try Rave or HasBean who may run a bit cheaper.

You really need to be able to get an 18g dose out of the grinder to go any further here, buy a £5 set of scales off ebay.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

This is not a one sentence remedy I'm afraid. IMHO there are too many variables in this mix, grind, the actual coffee, distribution, dose, output. etc.

You will need to narrow things down by removing one variable at a time then I'm sure you will succeed.

Ian


----------



## Velobee (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks all, these are all very helpful pointers. Tomorrow I will pay a visit to Artesan and yes, the scales are now on order. The machine will be used in a trailer that currently doesn't do coffee. I want to make sure what I sell is as good as it should be so that the folk keep coming back


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Machina Espresso in Edinburgh stock loads of fresh beans.

As for Steampunk and Artisan Roast being expensive, good beans will be about £5-£7 for 250g. If you want cheaper than that you'll need to order a kilogram from somewhere like Rave Coffee.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

You should get some kind of discount wholesale on beans if you tell them your intentions to run a mobile business.


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

Try these guys - http://www.tudorcoffee.co.uk . They do servicing have have lots of the parts for the pompeii. I know they have the double baskets - would be very surprised if they don't have the single.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Shady said:


> Try these guys - http://www.tudorcoffee.co.uk . They do servicing have have lots of the parts for the pompeii. I know they have the double baskets - would be very surprised if they don't have the single.


Do you know because of some affiliation with them, shady?

You seem to have bumped quite a few old threads today to direct them to tudor coffee.

If you were just being overtly helpful then I do apologise, but if you are interested in advertising rates for tudor coffee then please send Glenn a PM who can assist you.


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol I used them to get some parts for my izzo and have just recently returned to the forum after a bit of a hiatus so thought I would help out given how much trouble I had in finding anyone who had a good selection of izzo parts / can service it.


----------

